# Smell problem



## Harnoisa (25 Feb 2015)

Hi guys, I was wondering if a smell problem can stop my application to the canadian force.
The problem is I don't smell anything I don't have the sense of scent since as long as I can remember, I search on the internet and they call it anosmia.
Thanks for reply


----------



## Cbbmtt (25 Feb 2015)

I could of used this problem during basic, some of the boots that people took off could clear a room.


----------



## Harnoisa (25 Feb 2015)

Haha yeah I get that but do you think it can stop me in the process ?


----------



## Harnoisa (25 Feb 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if a smell problem can stop my application to the canadian force.
The problem is I don't smell anything I don't have the sense of scent since as long as I can remember, I search on the internet and they call it anosmia.
Thanks for reply


----------



## ShadyBrah (25 Feb 2015)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page

I couldn't find anything in there, and at no point was I questioned or tested for sense of smell. I guess you won't know until you try!


----------



## Harnoisa (25 Feb 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## shadreamer (25 Feb 2015)

Wish I had anosmia during my tear gas hut experience.


----------



## Harnoisa (25 Feb 2015)

They test you on that in the basic training ?


----------



## LightFighter (25 Feb 2015)

shadreamer said:
			
		

> Wish I had anosmia during my tear gas hut experience.



You would still feel the effects of the gas regardless if you could smell it or not.



			
				Harnoisa said:
			
		

> They test you on that in the basic training ?



Yes, recruits get exposed to CS gas as part of the NBCD training in BMQ. As well as CAF pers will do this training throughout their career at various points. 

As for your medicial condition, apply and bring it up during the medical and see what happens.


----------



## Harnoisa (25 Feb 2015)

Ok thanks, hope they don't rejects my apply for that but you're right i got to tell them


----------



## shadreamer (26 Feb 2015)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> You would still feel the effects of the gas regardless if you could smell it or not.



Just a joke LF. Next time I'll plant a huge smiley at the end.


----------

